# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Interconnexion Windows Linux via c#

## hitman199023

Bonjour tt le monde,
J'essaye de crer une application windows qui communique via le rseau avec un serveur proxy(squid) install sur une machine linux connecte au rseau.
Le travail consiste  modifier le fichier "squid.conf" qui existe sur linux via un windows form depuis un pc avec windows,
mon problme que j'arrive pas  ralis la communication avec le linux et je ne peux pas crer ni modifier un fichier sur le rseau.
Je demande vote aide et vos avis et savoir si il y a une possibilit de raliser ce travail
Merci.

----------


## Humito

Au cas o tu repasses dans le coin, tu peux te connecter depuis windows sur la machine Linux en SSH.

Regarde ce qu'il existe en librairie c# pour faire du SSH. (ex : sharpSsh)
A partir de l, tu peux faire tout ce que tu ferais sur Linux via une invite de commande. (notamment lire et modifier des fichiers, du moment que tu es connect avec un compte qui a les droits, bien sr)

----------

